# Warmoth-like Builder in Canada?



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

I've searched for an answer to this question and came up empty. I've seen it asked many times on many different forums with no results.

Alas, I took it upon myself to find such a company in Canada. After sifting through the plethora of Chinese guitar rip-off sites with questionably cheap DIY kits, I eventually came across these guys:
http://buy.precisionguitarkits.com/product-category/guitars/custom-make-your-guitar

Definitely not cheap, but great looking stuff! After searching some more I found some glowing reviews (here's one example):
http://notrightinthehead.net/2012/06/24/precision-guitar-kit-review/

They are BC guys according to their homepage. They don't nearly have the variety of options that Warmoth offers, but their work looks pretty superb. Plus, there are a lot of places to source decent hardware and electronics.

Anyone here heard of these guys or placed an order with them before?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

They've been discussed and linked here before, though I don't remember if anyone had actually done one. I know the guys over on mylespaul forum think highly of their kits.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

A local friend bought a Tele kit from Precision in BC. Was kinda disapointed. I mean the wood is fine..neck fits ok...but the corners of the tele body were WAY to big...routing was a tad weird for the controle cavity, fret work was so so...but the square trust rod adjustement at the headstock is what trew me completly off.


----------



## Schmart (Jun 7, 2011)

You might be able to get what you want from http://www.hansenkustoms.com/home/


----------



## Wayne G (Mar 3, 2012)

Not meaning to hi-jack your post, but could you further describe "but the square trust rod adjustement at the headstock is what trew me completly off. "


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Wayne G said:


> Not meaning to hi-jack your post, but could you further describe "but the square trust rod adjustement at the headstock is what trew me completly off. "


this is it. Black was added by my friend..makes it looks worst..lol


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

al3d said:


> this is it. Black was added by my friend..makes it looks worst..lol


Yikes! :sSc_eeksign:


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Mike Potvin said:


> Yikes! :sSc_eeksign:


yeah..exactly what i said when i first saw that...lol


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

al3d said:


> this is it. Black was added by my friend..makes it looks worst..lol


That's............interesting.

Luckily, I'm not big on the Fender-style headstock anyways. I prefer nuts at the end of the fretboard and routs with truss-rod covers.


----------

